# Stanley Yankee 135A



## CGL (Jan 14, 2012)

Good evening from Texas. I recently purchased a Stanley Yankee 135A screwdriver. The screwdriver is in great shape but the handle is buggered up. Does anyone know how Stanley put their maroon finish on the handle? I do not know if it is a stain or a paint. Do you see any harm in just stripping the existing finish and just finish the wood with Boiled Linseed Oil? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks, Chris


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*yankee screw driver*

Hi Chris I have the same screw driver for 40+ years now it looks like they stained the handle. regards carl


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Chris I was going to say what Carl said, I have two Yankee's inc the 135 and I have had them for a very long time, looks like stain to me, and yes, it is still my favorite screwdriver, I used them for years and put more screws in than I could count, before battery screw drivers of course but I will never part with them. Neville


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Got a couple of these that have been in the family forever, if your purpose is to collect unusual tools then do not do anything to it - they are worth more in this condition.

The handles on mine are a shellac stain (use a q-tip and denatured alcohol and rub) if it comes off the same color then this is what they did.

If you must restain, remove the handle and place in a jar with denatured alcohol to wash the stain and shellac away. IF you are going to use it go back with a stain and cover with a polyurethane. This is the same I have done with a dozen chisel handles, restored Stanly plane handles etc. A word of caution let them dry slowly as the alcohol removes the moisture and can cause cracking if you leave them in the sun. A mixture of Transtint red in General polyurethane makes a nice finish as does straight stain and then Tung oil.

If you are a purest and want to be original, then call the company archivist at Stanley and ask how to do this, either way good luck - Baker

ps - I assume no responsibility for anything


----------



## CGL (Jan 14, 2012)

Carl, Neville, and Richard...I really appreciate the comments. It has helped me a lot. I believe I will try and stain it. Some woodworkers from Australia also sent me some good information. Thanks to all, Chris


----------

